# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  ""φωτιστικο¨ με λειτουργια 5 V

## turboallani

καλησπερα σας θελω να φτιαξω ενα σαν φωτιστικο με λεντ λαμπακια το οποιο θα το συνδεσω με usb στο pc
για την ακριβεια εχω σκεφτει να παρω ενα ξυλο να του ανοιξω τρυπες και να του βαλω σε καθε μια το λεντ απλα θελω να μου πειτε 1) πως θεωρειτε την ιδεα αυτη..
2) αν θα ηταν ευκολο μετα μ ενα μικροφωνακι η΄' κατι τετοιο να το κανω σαν φωτορυθμικο
3) να μου δειξετε τα καταλληλα λεντ γιατι εχω βρει παρα πολλα λαμπακια.. (κατα προτιμηση χρωματιστα )
ευχαριστω

----------


## agis68

προσωπικά δεν κατάλαβα τι θες να κάνεις. Φωτιστικό για το λαπτοπ ή φωτορρυθμικό? η επιλογή 2 σε 1 θα είναι το ενα εις βάρος του αλλου. Τελως πάντων. Αν θες για USB VU Led ή bargraph χρειάζεσαι πέρα απο τη τροφοδοσία του USB το κατάλληλο κύκλωμα οδηγό των λεντ που θα εχει σημείο εισόδου Audio απο ενα ηχείο ή ενισχυτή για να μπορεί να δείξει αυτό ακριβώς που ζητάς. Το πρώτο λοιπόν που θα έπρεπε να σκεφτείς είναι το κύκλωμα που θα επιλέξεις. Στο διαδίκτυο υπάρχει πληθώρα οπότε μπορείς να επιλέξεις ε΄να ανάλογα των δυνατοτήτων σου και της απόδοσης /εμφάνισης. Εχω τη εντύπωση πως κακώς είσαι στο χωρο του HOW to Fix it αλλά θα επρεπε να είσαι στο ηλεκτρόνικα στο θέμα ηλεκτρονικά ή θέματα για Audio. H ιδέα για το ξύλο με προβληματίζει εκτός αν διαθέτεις τετοια εργαλεια που μπορέις να το κάνεις αλλά να είναι εκτός απο λειτουργικό και όμορφο. Ας ακούσουμε και αλλες ιδέες αλλά κυρίως ψάξε να βρεις ενα κυκλωμα που σου ταιριάζει αλλά να ξέρεις πως με τα 5 και κατι βολτ του USB δεν θα μπορείς να οδηγήσεις ακόμη και με step up converter παραπάνω απο 2-3 LED το πολύ οπότε τι είδους VU θα είναι αυτό με 2-3 led . Το κάθε led το λιγότερο εχει ανάγκη 1,8 V - 2,2 V για να δουλέψει......To πιο αξιοπρεπές θέλει 12 V να υποστηρίξεις πες 4 led σε κάθε κανάλι ήχου (υποθετω το θες στερεοφωνικό). Αρα με όλα αυτά που είπα ΞΕΧΝΑΣ το USB

H τελευταία ερώτηση είναι βασική. Εχεις τις γνώσεις (κολλησεις, pcb) εστω και βασικές για να κάνεις κατι σοβαρό ή έστω να πειραματιστείς. Μην παρεξηγηθείς αλλά και μόνο απο το στυλ των ερωτήσεων χλωμό το βλέπω

φιλικά
Αγις

----------


## GIGAS

φωτογραφία0143.jpg
1€ απο τα jumpo.Τα κοκκινα led τα εβαλα εγω γιατι τα λευκα που ειχε παρεδωσαν πνευμα νωρις.
Προσοχη οταν μετατραπει σε φωτορυθμικο να μην καει καμμια θυρα usb.

----------


## turboallani

ευχαριστω φιλε γιγκα μπορεις να μου δειξεις τα λεντακια που του βαλες? γιατι δεν ξερω πια να ζητησω εχω δει παρα πολλα...
φιλε αγι ειχα βαλει τις προαλλες 6 λεντ σε συνδεση με σειρα χωρις αντισταση και αναβαν κανονικα χωρις να αποδιδουν το μεγιστο αλλα ηταν μια χαρα κατι τετοιο θα ηθελα να κανω αλλα αν γινοταν να αναβοσβηναν κιολας αλλα χωρις το σημα να το παιρνουν εφοσον το συνδεσω με καποιον ενισχυτη αλλα να με καποιο μικροφωνακι που θα ειχε πανω οπως εχουν πολλα φωτορυθμικα απλα..
επισης το κυκλωμα θα ηθελα να μην χρειαζεται να βαλω αντιστασεις κλπ δεν ξερω αν ειναι δυνατο..
κοιταξε δεν εχω σπουδασει κατι ασχολουμαι ομως και κολλησεις ξερω να κανω επαγγελματιας ομως δεν ειμαι..

----------


## agis68

εγω θα σου προτείνω να πάρεις κατι έτοιμο και να μη μπλέξεις. Λεντ συνοδεύται με αντίσταση

----------


## turboallani

σιγουρα κατι παραπανω θα ξερεις.. απλα εχεις κατι να μου προτεινεις να χει και χρωμα ξερω γω... η' κατι να του αλλαξω τα λεντ οπως αυτο που προτεινε ο φιλος παραπανω..
απλα θελω να μ πειτε και ποια λεντ να επιλεξω..ευχαριστω

----------


## GIGAS

φωτογραφία0145.jpgφωτογραφία0144.jpg

Απλα λεντακια ειναι αλλα την αντισταση δεν την γλυτωνεις.
Πρoσοχη μην βραχυκυκλωσουν τα ποδαρακια και στην πολικοτητα.
Οσο για αναβοσμημα υπαρχουν με ενσωματωμενο timer.
Βεβαια υπαρχουν και τα pic και ardouino αλλα εκει πας αλλου.( βαθια νερα).
iii.jpg

----------


## turboallani

οκ σ ευχαριστω φιλε μου η αντισταση παει μαζι με την αγορα τον λεντ ? η' πρεπει να ζητησω εγω  καποια με συγκεκριμενα ωμ ?

----------


## GIGAS

Ο τύπος για να υπολογίζεις την αντίσταση είναι:
R=(Vs-Vf)/If 
όπου Vs η τροφοδοσία σου, Vf η forward voltage των LED και If το forward ρεύμα των LED.
Εδω και calculator : http://led.linear1.org/led.wiz
Για την ισχύ της αντίστασης που θα χρησιμοποιήσεις

P=(Vs)^2/R όπου V η τροφοδοσία σου και R Η αντίσταση που υπολόγισες πιο πάνω...

----------

